# When to do first groom?



## Lfollweiler (May 17, 2018)

Hi everyone. My little Dash is almost 15 weeks old. I was just wondering when I should take him for his first grooming appointment. I also would like to see pictures of puppies/dogs with a puppy cut. I plan to keep his hair short but because I am new to the breed, I am not sure how a proper puppy cut should look on an adult dog. Thanks!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Check with your grooming salon to see what their requirements are. It would probably be after he is done receiving his vaccines. Many require a Bordetella vaccine as well. I keep my dog in a shorter cut.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Put puppy cut in the search engine at the top of the page. Good luck finding a groomer that doesn't mess up your little lamb, or rather make your Havi look like a little lamb.


----------



## RoccoChoco (Aug 25, 2017)

I’ve done all Rocco’s grooming myself since I got him at 12 weeks. I just winged it and taught myself. Here he is at 14 months. I keep him in a puppy cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely job on Rocco!


----------



## RoccoChoco (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> I just winged it and taught myself.


Wow I'm impressed. He looks great!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

I start taking mine in at around 16 weeks for a “happy visit” they just do a mini-groom to get them used to it. There really isn’t a need to have much hair cut at that age. Nico is 7 months old now and his length has officially reached the point where I’m considering a puppy cut. It is so hot here and while his long coat is gorgeous it has to be hot and it is a major pain to keep the matts at bay these days.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rocco looks darling! You do a fantastic job!


----------

